# اللى عاوز يروح مار مينا



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## Coptic Adel (15 سبتمبر 2009)

دير مارمينا جميل بل اكثر من رائع

انا اخر رحلة طلعتها كانت ليه في 2007

اشكرك علي الصور الرائعة دي اخويا النهيسي
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

كنت هناك من حوالى اسبوع بالظبط 
بركه مارمينا العجايبى فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميـــــن 
ميرررررسى كتير يا النهيسى على الرحله السريعه الرائعه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

يارب العمار  لجميع الاديرة المسيحية 
مرسى نهيسى على الصور الرائعة


----------



## Ferrari (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً على الجولة الجميلة دية يا النهيسى صور رائعة ورحلة اجمل

دير القديس مارمينا بصحراء مريوط من الاديرة الجميلة

شفاعة القديس مارمينا والبابا كيرلس وافامينا تكون معك ومعنا جميعاً

​


----------



## ميرا jesus (15 سبتمبر 2009)

حلو اوووووووووووووووي نفسي اروحو


----------



## tena_tntn (15 سبتمبر 2009)

صور جميلة 
شكرا


----------



## zezza (18 سبتمبر 2009)

تحفة طبعا انا بحب الدير ده جدا.... يا رب دايما  عامر برهبانه و شفاعة مار مينا

شكرا استاذى على الصور ربنا يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

واااااااو حلووو كتير
بس وين بمصر
ميرسي عالصور الحلوة
ربنا يباركك


----------

